# 40 Breeders for Local Pick Up



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I have 3 never used 40 Breeders I got at the Petco $1 per gallon sale a while back. I don't see me using them. If anyone is interested in them, anything around the $40 mark would be fine, just come and get em.

PM me or email at [email protected] if interested.

I am about 20 minutes from Philly in South Jersey.

Would trade for exo terras (minimum size 18" cube) as well.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Greg,
I'll take them


----------

